# Best LFS in Phoenix, AZ?



## weissinphoenix (Dec 10, 2012)

So I generally go to Petsmart for everything unless they don't have it in which case I go to Ocean Floor, who has much more and is supposed to be more knowledgeable. Unfortunately, I recently caught them lying to me quite blatantly. (See post: Bad, Bad LFS.) They are also only interested in a quick, expensive sale. 

Does anybody know of anyplace else to go in my vicinity?

Thanks


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

You can report them. Just explain on their facebook page, before I got an email (which I lost at this point) which relays to have the store investigated by head office. They said they will contact me with what happens. But at least you are putting the word out there and they care about that.

Though I find, if you ask about something, they will tell you about it, but if you are wavering, they will pounce on you like a blood hound, any where. I recently had a local-shop guru try to sell me the ocean water, claiming that they have put fish in it first day, but later on reminded me that the rock he sold me was uncured (I wasn't interested either way at $25 for 5g) and would take 4 weeks to uncure.


----------

